# Another satisfied PX4 compact owner



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I broke down and picked up a PX4 storm compact and put a few hundred rounds through it this past weekend. Honestly it was exactly as expected. Reliable, reasonably accurate, excellent ergonomics for me, good trigger and easy to use just like it's bigger brother full size. I'm impressed they were able to squeeze 13 rounds into such a short grip.

To be honest I really have no minor or major criticisms of it. More than likely because I am intimately familiar and pleased with the full size version and thus had a fairly good idea what I was getting into with the compact. Only significant difference from the regular storm and the compact is the barrel. The stainless one piece bull barrel on the compact compared to the two piece rotating style on the full size. No doubt a little more kick out of the compact due to the weight and barrel difference but I didn't perceive any. Dis-assembly is also different but very simple.

About the only caution I can levy to other would be buyers is that this is not a small weapon. Shortened in the butt and slide length yes, but it is thick. Nicely shaped, beveled and dehorned but thick. To be honest it made my P2000 9mm feel sleek, thin and diminutive by comparison as I shot both side by side. HK isn't exactly known for small fragile weapons so that is a bit telling. I new it was a little chub going in and for my purposes it will work out fine. I have carried it a few times already in a belly band holster and despite its girth found it comfortable and easy to live with all day. I am usually a thin is king guy but on the storms I over look it due to the many positives. YMMV


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I love mine. Waiting, like a bunch of people, for the .40 to show up.

Mine has gone through 500 rounds of standard and +p+ fmj and jhp's with no problems.

My only gripe is that the front sight was way loose and moving all over the place. I had to go home, apply loctite and a few strategically placed dimples with a center punch, then go back to the range next day. To get mine to hit center, I have the front sight a little left, and the rear sight considerably right. Too much in my opinion, and I was close to returning it. But it shoots so good, and I enjoy carrying it so much, I'll just accept it.

The quality of the finish is not as good as the Italian manufactured full sized Px4's, of which I have 3.

I really like it. It makes all my full-sized pistols feel huge.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

According to Beretta, the projected availability of the PX4 SC .40 is September 2010.


----------

